# E.R. Bar review and taste test.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ordered 10 of the E.R. bars ordered from "quake care",recommended my Montana Rancher, was shipped quickly, have no complaints. I think it was 69 dollars total, with regular shipping. 
Very surprised about the weight, the packages are actually two pounds each. I didn't measure them, but i would guess it about a 8 inch square, about 1.25 inches thick. each package contains one large "cake", scored into 9 servings, with 410 calories per serving, so each package is 3600 calories, chock full of vitamins..I dug into one Sunday Night, and was happily surprised. To me, it tastes close to a "biscochito", and thats probably spelled wrong, without a lot of sugar.
It is dense, but not as dry as I thought it would be, and has a good balance of sweetness, I could deffinately handle eating them, as far as "how long you feel full for" or " if you get super thirsty" or if its like some food, where "you feel hungry thirty minutes later", I dont know yet, was late at night, And I was enjoying an ADULT beverage, so this was just a quick tastetest for "inquiring minds"..
Maybe Tuesday, I will skip food and try the bar only...DEEBO


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm taking my BOB on a 3 day backpacking trip on the 27th this month, very hot and dry here and so I will be testing them to the max.

I am planning on fishing high country lakes and most likely will catch some western slope cutthroat, but that just adds to the realism. 

I will only be taking ER bars for food, and anything I can forage. As it is a backpacking trip with 8 miles per day average it will be a good test run for my BOB and my rations.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

M.R. - Let us know how that goes. I would be really interested to see how they do with the calorie output you're facing.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> M.R. - Let us know how that goes. I would be really interested to see how they do with the calorie output you're facing.


I plan on doing some testing on my body weight before and after although I do a lot of monitoring of my body weight and my weight varies 2% on weather I am hydrated or dehydrated.

3 days isn't enough to really give a good review.

I am considering a fall 100 mile drop off and moving as I expect in a SHTF scenario using the bars, it will take 5+ days and be more realistic. I plan on moving only at night and only on public land which will add a day to the trip but also lend realism.

It will be fun to take some video's of the trip and make a post on them. I am thinking of doing the trip in late October to both simulate some cold weather travel and give me the choice of harvesting a deer on the trip and doing some on the fly preservation.

I shoot elk every year so my deer tag often goes unfilled since a 400# elk is enough meat for me and mine for a year.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would be glad to film it for you..And no reason to leave a deer tag unfilled, I have the "meat transfer form" right here..
Today, I am only consuming the E.R. bar, been up since noon, had a serving for breakfast, and will have another for dinner. 
And, with the help of a coworker, found a good description of the bar, teething bars, like you give a baby, very similar to the texture. Will update tommorrow. So far, OK.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Honest review, the bars are good, but Im a protein whore, I broke at about 9 pm and had a hormel dinner.
Granted, my surgery has made me "different", If I dont eat all day, I "loose" the feeling of hungry, but if I eat early, like I did on Tuesday, It kinda "leads to more hunger", kinda wierd...
The bars do taste good, and have found their way into my kit.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

E.R bars are good enough to do the job for me too! I have 3 of the 3600 cal. bricks in my bob. I ordered many cases just in case my neighbors come knocking one day and I also like to give them out to folks for conversation starters when they come over to the house. I also have them buried in many locations just in case im on foot headed to one of my locations. My only beef with them is that they do not flex in your bug out bag making it similar to carrying bricks around, I need to get another molly attachment to put them in.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bumped to the TOP baby


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Bumped to the TOP baby


Thanks! I didn't see it the first time.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Denton, it was SO long ago. I still have those bars, untouched.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@SOCOM42, here ya go brother. I had to dig way deep to find this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> @SOCOM42, here ya go brother. I had to dig way deep to find this.


Surprised you found it!

I have had them for over 18 years in my preps, first were by Daytrex, same thing but these I use have a more usable packaging.

I buy a case every 5 years rotate out the old ones, old are going on 10 years, the dogs love the old ones.

I tried to simplify my GHB, saves a lot of work.

Where I live is rural, but can always find a house or store open.

I don't travel much anymore , operating circle is about 25 miles.

I got stranded in a white out on Conn. RT. 84 N one time,

had nothing except the cloths on our backs, but too light for the winter conditions(just a kid of about 22).

Took about 8 hours before a plow truck came by and dug us out, could have froze to death if we ran out of gas.

Today we can wait it out for 3 or 4 days if stranded in either Jeep,

with food, water and heat, plus extra clothing and arctic sleeping bags.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope they dont cause terminal constipation as is rumored about MREs. Keeps us posted. No photos needed of that. Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope they dont cause terminal constipation as is rumored about MREs. Keeps us posted. No photos needed of that. Thanks.


That is why the cans of sardines and herring packed in oil are with them in GHB, "organic lubricant".:vs_laugh::tango_face_grin:

I have eaten hundreds of MRE's in the past and never had a problem with them.

When I was an FO, back in the early 70's,

we would take a couple of cases of them with us in the 151 before going out into field, a few cans of water too.

There were no heaters for them early on, did our own thing with a #10 can and the 151 engine.

Have a few cases of those heaters put away, just in case,

they will work warming up those sardine cans when they are frozen.


----------

